# Drier vent



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I couldn't find any information on dryer vents in my codebook. Does anyone know the requirements as to where the dryer vent can and cannot terminate? Currently the possible locations I have is to terminate inside a water heater closet (which I assume may be a problem due to the water heaters pilot light and dryer lint potentially catching fire) or else right in front of the houses front door, which I would assume may be a problem blowing lint on people or the walkway in the home


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

It should be in your mechanical code book or maybe your gas book.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

That would makes sense. I'm looking in my plumbing book.


----------



## reedplumber (Sep 25, 2012)

Or u could put a water filled lint trap next to the dryer


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

reedplumber said:


> Or u could put a water filled lint trap next to the dryer


Those aint legal here from a code standpoint I believe.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

reedplumber said:


> Or u could put a water filled lint trap next to the dryer


 Never allowed on gas dryer... problem with it on electric, if you clean it often, mold and smell problem.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Those aint legal here from a code standpoint I believe.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


No, they are... they sell them at home depot!:whistling2:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> No, they are... they sell them at home depot!:whistling2:


 Half of the plumbing stuff at HD aren't code complinecd!! (Sp)


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Half of the plumbing stuff at HD aren't code complinecd!! (Sp)


What!!! Thats news to me!:laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Half of the plumbing stuff at HD aren't code complinecd!! (Sp)


You know what gets me is this city will hunt down anyone who sells a large soda but hd can sell crap that can kill you!


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

My dryer vent goes straight thru the wall to the outide , but the [email protected] that put in in had it blowing straight on to my outside air condenditioner unit,, sux huh?? I moved it on down the wall


----------

